# Caesar Creek bass fishing...where art though?



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Now that summer is here, anyone catching any bass, any specific patterns?


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Two and three weekends ago it was really good. We caught 24 fish one day and the smallest was about 2lb, all good size. Shallow areas next to deep drop offs were the ticket. Last weekend same kind of spots weren't producing as well. We ended up with about 15 but the largest was 2lb. Fishing low and slow really helped. It's not going to get any easier.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like peak summer, as In-Fisherman refers to the couple of weeks of fast fishing preceding the summer pattern, may have recently passed. Experienced similar fast action at a central Ohio upland reservoir last week where seemingly everything worked.

Angling can be relatively challenging once the fish move into the hot, dog days of summer pattern primarily because they spread out. Fish can be found at shallow, medium, and deep depths (limited by the thermocline in lakes that stratify) making identifying a repeatable pattern difficult. The one approach that does seem to work reliably well once the calendar turns to July here in Ohio is night fishing; particularly fishing shallow areas after dark. Try tying on a walking bait or buzz bait and working flats near deep water once surface temperatures exceed 80 degrees.

PS: I haven’t been on that lake in over a decade. Does it have a decent smallmouth population?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ceasars does have smallmouth, not near the #’s of Largemouth though.. best smallie i have ever caught from Ceasars was around 18”.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

My buddy caught a 5 lb smallie 3 yrs ago on red crankbait


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

ARNfishin said:


> Two and three weekends ago it was really good. We caught 24 fish one day and the smallest was about 2lb, all good size. Shallow areas next to deep drop offs were the ticket. Last weekend same kind of spots weren't producing as well. We ended up with about 15 but the largest was 2lb. Fishing low and slow really helped. It's not going to get any easier.


What was your go to bait, plastics, jigs?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone having better luck at one end of the lake vs the other?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bassky said:


> What was your go to bait, plastics, jigs?


3” white grub


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Bassky said:


> What was your go to bait, plastics, jigs?


Drop shot and shakey head.


----------

